
Changed by #MeToo - kimsk112
https://www.nbcnews.com/specials/changed-by-me-too?cid=eml_nbn_20180530#slide-1
======
modbait
Fascinating quotes, but the design of that page is almost a war crime.

I've pretty much been taking a name, rank, and serial number-only approach. My
family is my priority, and taking unnecessary risks (as I used to) to help
someone who might file a complaint now seems foolish.

